# (~SOLVED) No sound-ALSA w/ IntelHDA (onboard) GA-P35DS3 ICH9

## stardotstar

Hi, I really seem to have bought nothing but trouble with this new Mobo.

The Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 has the Intel ICH9 Southbridge and I am now trying to get sound working.

I have xine playing dvds fine and am hacking away at my digital tuner card (no luck there)

but I can't get alsa to detect the sound...

lspci sees unknown device:

```

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device a002

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   Memory at ea300000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

```

and from what I could fathom from the gentoo wiki on alsa and other searching on the web there should be some kind of support via the HDA Intel kernel driver (compiled in)

I have emerged alsa-utils but it reports no pci sound card detected!

There does not appear to be any interrupt conflicts:

```

localhost linux # cat /proc/interrupts 

           CPU0       CPU1       

  0:        254          0   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:          1          1   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  8:         29         29   IO-APIC-edge      rtc

  9:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:          2          2   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 16:      39079      39019   IO-APIC-fasteoi   libata, uhci_hcd:usb4, nvidia

 17:         62         66   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ahci, uhci_hcd:usb8, uhci_hcd:usb11

 18:        688        688   IO-APIC-fasteoi   bttv0, ehci_hcd:usb1, ehci_hcd:usb3, uhci_hcd:usb6, uhci_hcd:usb9

 19:       2027       2080   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb2, uhci_hcd:usb7

 20:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb5

 21:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb10

 22:      20402      20358   IO-APIC-fasteoi   HDA Intel

218:       7218       7243   PCI-MSI-edge      ahci

219:       4133       4156   PCI-MSI-edge      eth0

NMI:          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts

LOC:     134536     136314   Local timer interrupts

RES:       2216       2445   Rescheduling interrupts

CAL:         76         84   function call interrupts

TLB:        952       1021   TLB shootdowns

TRM:          0          0   Thermal event interrupts

SPU:          0          0   Spurious interrupts

ERR:          0

MIS:          0
```

and I have thoroughly gone over the kernel config.

Any suggestions here - I did see a worrying post about ICH9 Southbridge IntelHDA requiring a prop realtek driver or something.

DOes it only work for ICH7 southbridge?

I want to use the SPDIF out as part of the system as an HTPC running MythTV.  Encouraging that the AHCI/SATAII/JMircron problems have abated and my disks are all going as well as the video - but every step in this motherboard has been problematic - -- latest BIOS too.

TIA.

Will

----------

## hollovoid7

I had built the intel's hd codec in the kernel, the thing that hung mine up is the setting in the bios was ticked to AC97' support. once I changed that to HDA and rebooted, the system had sound automatically. I run a Asus maximus formula w/ ich9 and it was a pain to get going, but it is possible.

----------

## stardotstar

Thanks for the reply!

I don't htink my BIOS supports switching the sound support from anything to anything - all it has is auto detection for "Azalia Codec" which is apparently the name for the Intel On Board HD Audio that has replaced AC97.  The only useful article I managed to google was http://www.eetimes.com/conf/idf/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=10800781&kc=3172

I will shut that down and see what happens or try it on "Enabled" instead of "Auto" incase the auto mode is not functioning correctly with gentoo.  Then maybe it will work with the existing IHDA in kernel.

This is how Gigabyte talk about it at their site:

```

Audio controller from ALC 889A codec, featuring 106 dB Signal to Noise ratio and supporting for both Blu-ray and HD DVD formats.
```

and in the manual

```
Realtek ALC889A codec

ALC889A codec

High Definition Audio

2/4/5.1/7.1-channel

Support for S/PDIF In/Out

Support for CD In
```

I have a BD and want to use the SPDIF out on the board - but will buy a dedicated sound card if necessary.

looks like realtek offer a driver

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

I will try that but apparently it has caused some drama for some folks from the *buntu family.

----------

## stardotstar

no luck.

I have bought a creative sound blaster live 5.1 and it too appears in the lspci but is not detected so I spent last night compiling and recompiling my kernel according to the wiki HOWTO_Compile_Kernel_with_ALSA but I get a broken compile seemingly caused by incompatibilities in the changes implemented by the mercurial alsa-kernel code (make dies at one point or another in the drivers video ir section - 

```

make[3]: *** [drivers/media/video/ir-kbd-i2c.o] Error 1
```

I screwed around there trying to get various dvb and multimedia options cleaned up for the new alsa code but to no avail.

Instead I emerged the r4 gentoo sources and did a clean install using my proc/config.gz which compiled and booted fine.

```
mythology dev # uname -a

Linux mythology 2.6.24-gentoo-r4_mythology_delta #3 SMP Tue Apr 8 07:17:25 EST 2008 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

I tried to follow the wiki using the gentoo-sources kernel code base (ie not mercurial alsa) and it compiled fine but I am not getting any modules loading and no really worrying errors or warnings in dmesg or messages.

I have no /dev/dsp and no /proc/asound

lspci sees my devices so I must have something screwed up in my kernel:

```

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device a002

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 14

   Memory at fc100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

.....

05:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Creative Labs SBLive! 5.1 Model SB0100

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

   I/O ports at d000 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

05:00.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Creative Labs Gameport Joystick

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

   I/O ports at d100 [size=8]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

.....

```

I am making a kernel with absolute minimal support at the moment and will see if things improve. Surely I have something stupidly wrong with my module configuration or something>?  there are no modules other than the nvidia in lsmod after boot.  but alsasound is added to the boot runlevel.

Will

----------

## pappy_mcfae

My experience is sound card drivers work better if they are compiled as modules, and called by alsasound starting at boot time. I say that because I read that you compiled it in. Try setting it as a module and see if that helps the situation.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## stardotstar

yep pappy - that was it - it seems that alsa needs to dynamically load the modules and I have made it detect the two cards now - once I get home I will see if I can hear anything through the amp  :Smile: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Awesome! Happy computing!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

